# My first little buddy, =D



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Here are some pictures of (unknownnameputhere)...he might look a little closed up and stuff...but thats because I just got him from the petstore...also the water is a little cold but I'm getting a heater for him very soon (like most likely in 30-40 minutes...then it will be set up if it works that is), so hopefully that will work and brighten him up a bit.

(btw he was MUCH paler then this when I got him...I could litterally see through him...he's gotten more color now.)

I'm not sure what kind of betta he is...he looks kinda spade-ish but he may be a mix of spade and veil tail...Right now he's just chilling near that long leafed fake plant...at least it's better then going to the bottom of the corner like he was doing before...
































































I'll get some more pictures later...I don't wanna stress him out to much...he's been through quite a bit being stripped of a little glass bowl to a 2.65 gallon tank with plants and stuff...hopefully when I get the heater it will brighten his mood a lot.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

hes VERY pretty i'm not sure what tail type he is maybe a VT or ST


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is pretty


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, =D 

I just installed his heater...hopefully it's working...He doesn't seem to like it much though...maybe it's becaused he's scared of it.










there is a picture...you can see him in his little "emo" corner...XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's so pretty, congrats on your first one! 
My bettas were obsessed with their corners for the first few days, bt then started getting used to their new home and swimming around. 
Waiting for more pics...


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> He's so pretty, congrats on your first one!
> My bettas were obsessed with their corners for the first few days, bt then started getting used to their new home and swimming around.
> Waiting for more pics...


Here some more...he seems to like those big leaf plants...he's gone back to there...I've seen him blow a bubble or two...is that just blowing a bubble or is he trying to build a bubblenest? If he builts a bubblenest I'll be happy...XD

I think you can see more of his fin shape now...he looks spade-ish no? My camera is picky...sometimes It will take good shots...then sometimes it takes really bad ones...D=


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

aw hes so cute :')


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, so cute!
Sometimes bettas just blow random bubbles, even when they're not trying to blow bubblenests. And I've never heard of a betta blowing a nest on the first day...
But I'm sure he will once he settles in


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

hes planning on calling him berry


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Aww, so cute!
> Sometimes bettas just blow random bubbles, even when they're not trying to blow bubblenests. And I've never heard of a betta blowing a nest on the first day...
> But I'm sure he will once he settles in


XD I'd laugh he does blow a nest just to jinx you...that be funny...anyway like betta novice said I'm calling him Berry.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

he's a veiltail.

congrats.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Your betta would be really smart if he jinxed me lol 
Berry suits him really well.
Haha, I'm glad you got him. He probably would be stuck in that pet store container for the rest of his life if you hadn't come along!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

woot


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

love his new name!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Your betta would be really smart if he jinxed me lol
> Berry suits him really well.
> Haha, I'm glad you got him. He probably would be stuck in that pet store container for the rest of his life if you hadn't come along!


yeah I can imagen...he was one of the "ugly" ones...but for some reason I liked him...even if he was "peach/yellow" XD

Also I don't think he's a veiltail...in full tail mode he has a spade like tail...I think he is most likely a spade/veil mix...so would that make him a SVT?... XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe Spade tails are just variations of veil tails... I don't know what you would call them lol.
He's not ugly, He's really pretty! I love his colors.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

how is he handeling the current from that filter? I have the same one and even on the lowest setting it tosses my betta around the tank like a tornado. I've put a peice of filter sponge over the output so he can actually swim peacefully instead of getting thrown around


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH he's soooo cute!!!!!!!!

A VT.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Kaisa said:


> how is he handeling the current from that filter? I have the same one and even on the lowest setting it tosses my betta around the tank like a tornado. I've put a peice of filter sponge over the output so he can actually swim peacefully instead of getting thrown around


well when he goes infront of the "current" part he does get pushed just a bit, but he can swim through it fine if he wants too, it doesn't bother him at all really.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new fish! He's very pretty.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Congrats on your new fish! He's very pretty.


Thank you, I already made a avi and put his picture in my signature...XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's adorable. At first I thought he was pink and I was like... a pink one!? But I can see he's peachy colored. And I love his name.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's very cute. Love the avatar 

Congrats.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

CUTE 

And just as I said before, when picking a betta, you end up with one totally different than one you had in mind x) I guess it just works out like that!

I love his colors! He's so pretty :] It looks like he has a great tank set up coming along as well!

I had the same filter as well and it blew my little girl around everywhere! So I took it out ;( 

Congratulations! ^_^d Time for the next one, right? ;D hahaha


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's a cutie! Look at him in his nice, big home!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Oddly enough I got another..."tank" well really it's a bowl...but it's around 1.5 gallons...not sure what I'll put in there...I can't heat it or filter it...so maybe just a common goldfish or two...but I might be getting a 5gallon tank from someone else...that could be a tank for females...or something...XD

Anyway I got some more pictures of him and the bowl that I got.



















And the "bowl" ...I'd say it's around 1.5 gallons...I still have no clue what I can put in this thing...I can't filter or heat it...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

There is no way you can keep a goldfish in there! Goldfish require at least 20 gallons each, and a filter!


----------

